# كتب ري لاندسكيب



## وريث القيسين (20 مارس 2011)

ياسر شحاتة قال:


> عاوز كتاب بالعربى فى شرح رى لاندسكيب ضرورى ارجو الاهتمام


 
كتاب
Landscape Design Ten Important Things to Consider
http://takemyfile.com/489520
-------------------
=================
كتاب Landscape Irrigation Design by Eugene W. Rochester 
حمل من الرابط التالى
http://cgi.ebay.com/Landscape-Irrigation-Design-Eugene-W-Rochester-/330514886553
--------------------
===============
كتاب
Time Saver Standards for Landscape Architecture 




تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.






Time-Saver Standards for Landscape Architecture 
McGraw-Hill Professional | ISBN: 0070170274 | 1997-11-01 | PDF | 928 pages | 124 Мb


Newly designed and containing a full 40 percent completely new *******, Time-Saver Standards for Landscape Architecture, Second Edition, continues to be the most complete source of site design and construction standards and data. It is fully metric, to meet Federal and International requirements. It features increased coverage of: Site storm water "best management" practices · New urban tree planting and xeriscape concepts 
Earth retaining structures and pavement design · Land reclamation, including soil and vegetation restoration · Metric site layout practices, including recreation facilities · Energy and resource conservation · Natural processes and site construction procedures · New expanded construction details · Simplified construction materials data. Over 50 sections provide concise tables, checklists, "Key Point" text summaries, and illustrations to provide an invaluable information resource for offices and classrooms throughout the world.


Download links:
hotfile.com Time_Saver_Standards_Landscape_Architecture.pdf.html
---------------------
==================
كتاب
site planning & design handbook

http://takemyfile.com/489543
-------------------
==============
كتاب 
The McGraw-Hill Companies, Inc.
Time-Saver Standards for Architectural Design Data, seventh edition
The Reference of Architectural Fundamentals
حجم الملف 90Mb فى ملف مضغوط
rapidshare.com /#!download|102l32|84722758|TSFA.rar|91984
-أضغط على الرابط.
2-تفتح لك صفحة جديدة على موقع Rapishare.
3-روح على اخر الصفحة حتلاقى خياريين Premium/Free.
4-اضغط على Free.
5-تفتح معاك صفحة جديدة فيها عداد زمنى انتظر حتى انتهاء العد.
6-ستظهر لك حروف وارقام او حروف او ارقام ادخلها فى المربع الخالى.
7-اضغط على Download.



مجهود م.نيودريل




... وريثكـ


----------



## rivo1385 (28 مارس 2011)

اقل كلمة ممكن اقولها لك شكرا جزيلاٍ


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (11 مايو 2011)

بارك فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد سعود ابراهيم (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*Landscape Irrigation Design by Eugene W. Rochester*


----------



## منصور قهوجي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*

تمت الاضافة بواسطة منصور قهوجي


----------



## احمد طه مدحك (14 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## وريث القيسين (17 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم ..


ونتمنى من الجميع أن يفيد بما تعلّم



... وريثكـ


----------

